# The Vintage Rose Collection ***Set 2***



## Lakee05 (Mar 29, 2010)

New and updated, and in two flavors! Enjoy!

The new age...


and the traditional...


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Very pretty -- thanks!  I appreciate your doing the option without the 'slide and release blah blah blah' on it (although on this set, it's not as large/obvious I don't think as it was on the other set, it fits in better).

Nice job!


----------

